# woohoo! Noels prelims.



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I cannot even say how thrilled I am, the vet said that her hips look good! All I have to wait for now is the OFA prelim results. Her breeder is so happy with the results. The vet we took her to does not put dogs under to xray, he said she did awesome laying there for him, I just had to post a brag Im very pleased with the results!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows how long it takes for OFA to check out the prelim x-rays and send back the results? I was so excited about the x-rays I forgot to ask the vet how long it takes for them to grade the x-rays and send back the results?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's excellent news!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah it really is Missy, Im really excited.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have no idea how long it takes but congrats anyway!!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Thank you kathy!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

emjworks05 said:


> I cannot even say how thrilled I am, the vet said that her hips look good! All I have to wait for now is the OFA prelim results. Her breeder is so happy with the results. The vet we took her to does not put dogs under to xray, he said she did awesome laying there for him, I just had to post a brag Im very pleased with the results!


Good news, hope the OFA gives a great score!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats !! All my prelims have come back from OFA around 2 weeks. They only have one vet to look at them. Good luck!! I take my boy in in under 2 weeks to have his done.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

kleinenHain said:


> Congrats !! All my prelims have come back from OFA around 2 weeks. They only have one vet to look at them. Good luck!! I take my boy in in under 2 weeks to have his done.[/QU Oh good so its not too long. Awesome, how exciting for you i hope for a good outcome for you too! Thanks Maggie, I am hoping they come back good. I will post the results when I get them.


----------

